# Race Face Atlas X-Drive



## EL_Rey (18. Juni 2004)

servus,
bis wann sind denn die atlas x-drive kurbeln lieferbar ?

MfG MArkus


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo El Rey,

gemäss der mir vorliegenden Aussagen über den Produktionsbeginn bei RACE FACE Performance Products  sollten die ATLAS X-Type Kurbelkits  Mitte July bei Deinem RACE FACE Händler  verfügbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (12. Juli 2004)

Steht der Termin noch immer fest? Im Moment hat ja noch keiner die Kurbeln lieferbar, Mitte Juli ist ja fast schon...


----------



## Phil Claus (13. Juli 2004)

Hi Radical_53,

nochmals vielen Dank für den Hinweis, da ich über das Wochenende Informationen bezüglich der Atlas X-Type Cranks erhalten habe. Die ersten Rohlinge entsprachen nicht unseren hohen Qualitätsvorstellungen, d.h. es wird zu einer Verzögerung kommen, sorry, aber die Qualität muss stimmen. Gemäss den mir vorliegenden Informationen werden aber die ersten Kurbeln noch in diesem Monat an uns ausgeliefert, i.e. wenn alles gut läuft werden unsere Dealer die ersten Exemplare noch in diesem Monat für Euch erhalten.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2004)

Qualität muß stimmen, auf jeden Fall. Sonst bräucht nicht RaceFace drauf stehen.
Dann hoff ich mal daß es diesen Monat klappt, das letzte Teil was mir bei meinem Rad jetzt noch fehlt.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juli 2004)

Wie schaut's denn jetzt aus? Heut ist der 22., Mitte des Monats ist schon ne Woche rum!

Hab gestern bei Mountainbikes.net angerufen, die sagten mir die Kurbeln wären jetzt auf Ende des Monats verschoben!

Wie sicher kann man sich denn 

a) mit dem Termin sein?
b) daß die Kurbeln nach so einem langen TamTam auch wirklich halten?

Wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin fahren doch schon genug Leute mit den anderen 2 Modellen, Deus und Diabolus herum, oder nicht?

Die Deus kann ich nicht fahren, die Diabolus ist mir eigentlich überdimensioniert. Nur würde ich schon gerne noch DIESES Jahr wieder unterwegs sein!
Ich bin bisher immer RaceFace Kurbeln gefahren, das soll auch so bleiben!


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juli 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin fahren doch schon genug Leute mit den anderen 2 Modellen, Deus und Diabolus herum, oder nicht?



stimmt schon, ich fahr die RaceFace Diabolus X-Type kurbel seit anfangs Mai 
hab zwar jetzt die rechte Lagerschale geschrottet !!


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juli 2004)

Hast die net zufällig gewogen oder? Ich wollt auch erst ne Diabolus haben, sah dann die Atlas und dachte mir so "gut, die 200g oder was es ist kannst dir sparen!".
Nur: Wenn die nicht herbei kommt bringt mir das ja grad mal gar nix!


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juli 2004)

ich kann sie schon mal wiegen, 
also nur die kurbel, die lagerschalen hab ich momentan bei meinem händler und hoffe dass bald ersatz eintrifft


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juli 2004)

Das wär sehr nett von dir! 

Denn: Ich wüßt gern ob die Diabolus so schwer ist wegen den dicken Kurbelarmen (die ich sehr nice finde), wegen dem Bashring oder wegen einem stabileren Lager.
Ich bau halt einen Touren-Freerider auf (steif, stabil, leicht), da dacht ich reicht die Atlas.

Wenn die Diabolus aber gewichtsmäßig "im Rahmen" liegen sollte, dann schwenk ich zu der über. Hab's Warten satt, im Februar oder März hatt ich die Kurbeln bestellt...


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juli 2004)

also, die Race Face Diabolus X-Type kurbeln wiegen 

915 gramm 

*ohne Kettenblätter und X-Type Lagerschalen * 




also unter www.raceface.com  stehen die gewichte auch 

Diabolus mit X-Type Lager und 40Zahn Blatt ==> 1197gramm 
Atlas mit X-Type Lager und 3 Kettenblätter  ==> 945gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (23. Juli 2004)

Hm. Mit einem Blatt schon 250g schwerer als die Atlas... hossa.

Schaut so aus als müßt ich echt noch warten. Das Bike soll halt auf jeden Fall unter 16kg bleiben, 15kg wäre optimal.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Juli 2004)

Wie schaut's denn jetzt aus mit den Kurbeln? Wenn die Ende des Monats hier sein sollen, müßten die doch so langsam aber sicher in Kanada auf den Transportweg gehen, oder?

Gibt's da schon bestätigte Meldungen oder Gerüchte? So langsam wird's echt zäh.

Da würd ich sonst eher noch diese Saison die Diabolus montieren und nächstes Jahr dann gegen Atlas tauschen, statt das Rad gar net mehr fertig zu bekommen, schlechtes Wetter hin oder her!


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juli 2004)

Bin ich der einzige der solche Kurbeln haben will? Weder brutalsten Freeride noch schnellstes XC?

Würd das Rad so gern zusammen bauen... ich "kann" zwar auch mit meinem HT fahren, aber so richtig Lust hab ich keine dazu.

Und worauf ich noch weniger Lust hab, sind die schweren Diabolus, die 250g krieg ich sonst nirgendwo mehr rein.


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Radical_53,

die ersten ATLAS X-Type Cranksets wurden letzte Woche an unsere Händler ausgeliefert.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. August 2004)

Na dann hoff ich nur noch daß das Set für mich auch schon dabei war!


----------

